# MK4 1.8t lower dipstick tube installation; help!?!



## HuZeffner (May 19, 2013)

Trying to finish my build and decided to put my lower dipstick tube in. Definitely couldn't push it in by hand. Tried a rubber mallet, no luck. Tried freezing it and the rubber mallet, still no luck. Decided to try using an 11mm socket inside the top part and ended up busting the plastic tip, but the tube seems to have started its way into the block. Obviously I have to pull it and order another one, but how do I press it in without busting the top part again? The lip down bottom isn't really big enough to hit unless I use a screw driver, but that's just gonna mar it up and make it look like ****. Help please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Upside down? It should slide in easy, very little effort. Certainly not enough to warrant a hammer. The square clippy thing goes towards the top front of the car.


----------



## HuZeffner (May 19, 2013)

XClayX said:


> Upside down? It should slide in easy, very little effort. Certainly not enough to warrant a hammer. The square clippy thing goes towards the top front of the car.


The square clip part is on the upper dipstick funnel. I'm talking about the steel part that presses into to block which the funnel attaches too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuZeffner (May 19, 2013)

Combination bump and picture, everybody seems to not understand what I'm trying to do. If you can't change the orange part without help, you've got bigger problems than I.








The metal lower tube is supposed to "press" into the block, but I'm being met with a lot of resistance. I attempted to use a socket in the upper end of the tube so I had a surface to hit without wildly smashing at the plastic part that the orange piece slides onto, and managed to break it anyways. 

Any advice on how to press it in? I'm at a crossroads where I'm either going to continue smashing it in and JBWeld my upper funnel to the broken junction for a hopefully leakproof seal, or order another lower funnel, check my hole with a micrometer, and possibly have a machine shop shave .001-.005 off the diameter (or whatever the difference might be) and couple it with some sealant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

